# Fritz: The Newspaper Caper - Featuring Rogue Cops



## Clem_Shady

University of Maryland Journalism - Capital News Service


----------



## Pete

Makes one wonder if Rossignol got $435,000 why he continued to bilk business partners, landlords and employees out of money he owed them for his failed businesses.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kom526

You should medical attention for hard ons lasting for more than 4 hours. 


(and your hard on for Fritz has lasted several years)


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> University of Maryland Journalism - Capital News Service



How many other times has that poor excuse for a newspaper sold out?


----------



## foodcritic

Merlin99 said:


> How many other times has that poor excuse for a newspaper sold out?



My point exactly.  I have no idea if this was orchestrated.  Who cares if the items were sold.  Anyone should be able to go in and buy anything regardless of the motive.  IMO


----------



## Clem_Shady

foodcritic said:


> My point exactly.  I have no idea if this was orchestrated.  Who cares if the items were sold.  Anyone should be able to go in and buy anything regardless of the motive.  IMO



I was wondering how long it would take for the FOP mafia to show up?



That was $435,000 worth of not-caring buddy. That could have bought a lot of new police cars. I see in the news that the supply of those is running low.


----------



## Dukesdad

Pete said:


> Makes one wonder if Rossignol got $435,000 why he continued to bilk business partners, landlords and employees out of money he owed them for his failed businesses.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm



"cuz he's a dick?


----------



## Woodyspda

Clem_Shady said:


> I was wondering how long it would take for the FOP mafia to show up?
> 
> 
> 
> That was $435,000 worth of not-caring buddy. That could have bought a lot of new police cars. I see in the news that the supply of those is running low.



I have nothing to do with the FOP but it's obvious to me that you just don't get it. 

GET A LIFE.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Woodyspda said:


> I have nothing to do with the FOP but it's obvious to me that you just don't get it.
> 
> GET A LIFE.



You're starting to sound like an "agent of suppression" Woody.

You might want to start volunteering at the FOP so you can make at least one friend. You can serve, pizza, beer, and wipe the sob stories off the bar.


----------



## The-TRUTH

You cant fix Stupid! So quit trying!!


----------



## Woodyspda

Clem_Shady said:


> You're starting to sound like an "agent of suppression" Woody.
> 
> You might want to start volunteering at the FOP so you can make at least one friend. You can serve, pizza, beer, and wipe the sob stories off the bar.



How about I just go out and buy up every Enterprise for sale and see how you can twist that into some kind of conspiracy?

It's not a great paper but at least it shows some integrity.

As for volunteering at the FOP.... I'd rather donate my time and money to better causes.... 

I already pay enough taxes to the county who in turn pays the LE bill around here.

But that's not what this thread is about... It's about an attempted smear campaign. Keyword ATTEMPTED.....which in this case equals FAIL.

I'll be writing in PETE as Mattingly is a bigger POS than Fritz by a long shot.


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


> You cant fix Stupid! So quit trying!!



You're living proof of that!


----------



## The-TRUTH

ATTEMPTED!!!!


----------



## ontheriver

If I were Mr. Mattingly (or anyone for that matter), YOU are the LAST person I would want associated with my campaign.  You'll do him more harm than good.
You've gotten my attention, but not in a good way.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Just so you know...*

Meet the cops involved in the Newspaper Caper:

Court Decision


----------



## The-TRUTH

This case was pulled from the Judiciary case search. In this case Graydon sears LLC.(Owned by Mr.Mattingly/Mr.Brown) Attempts to foreclose on a piece of property Owned by Bay District Volunteer Fire Department by Tax default. We all know (Most of Us) that the taxes for the Volunteer organizations are paid by the government not the organization. Now who would VOTE for someone that ATTEMPTED! to profit from the Volunteer Firemen who protect you on a daily basis!! This is about as low as you can get! But thankfully again a Judge threw this out as fast as it came in to court. Our county is based on volunteer's that get out of bed in the middle of the night to Help, save, assist, protect the public and this is how States Attorney candidate Mattingly and his partner Daniel Brown treat the volunteers that also protects thier families!  THis isn't good for the campaign!   


THemis I'm sure you have; once again a perfectly good excuse.

Case Information
Court System: Circuit Court for St. Mary's County - Civil System  
Case Number: 18C08001117 
Title: Graydon Sears LLC Vs Bean Associates General Partnership, Et Al 
Case Type: Foreclosure Right Of RedemptionFiling Date:09/17/2008 
Case Status: Closed/Inactive 
Case Disposition: Decree or OrderDisposition Date:03/06/2009 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Plaintiff/Petitioner Information
(Each Plaintiff/Petitioner is displayed below) Party Type: PlaintiffParty No.:1 
Business or Organization Name: Graydon Sears LLC 
Attorney(s) for the Plaintiff/Petitioner 
Name: Mattingly, Jr, John A 
Practice Name: John A. Mattingly, Jr., Esq. 
Address: P.O. Box 675 
City: LeonardtownState:MDZip Code:20650 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Defendant/Respondent Information
(Each Defendant/Respondent is displayed below) Party Type: DefendantParty No.:5 
Business or Organization Name: Bay District Fire Department Inc 
Address: 45774 Fire Department Lane 
City: Lexington ParkState:MDZip Code:20653 
Address: 46516 Walnut Court 
City: Lexington ParkState:MDZip Code:20653 
Attorney(s) for the Defendant/Respondent 
Name: Meiser, Esq, Jacquelyn V 
Practice Name:  
Address: 23127 Three Notch Road 
 Suite 204 
City: CaliforniaState:MDZip Code:20619 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:1 
Business or Organization Name: Bean Associates General Partnership 
Address: C/O Harkins-Humphrey Associates, Inc 
City: Silver SpringState:MDZip Code:20904 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:4 
Business or Organization Name: Maryland State Of 
Address: 200 Saint Paul Place 
City: BaltimoreState:MDZip Code:21202 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:2 
Business or Organization Name: St Marys County Treasurer 
Address: 23150 Leonard Hall Driv E 
City: LeonardtownState:MDZip Code:20650 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:3 
Business or Organization Name: St Marys County Commissioners 
Address: 23115 Leonard Hall Drive 
City: LeonardtownState:MDZip Code:20650 
Attorney(s) for the Defendant/Respondent 
Name: Chesser, Esq, Christy Holt 
Practice Name: Office Of The County Attorney 
Address: PO Box 653 
City: LeonardtownState:MDZip Code:20650 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Document Tracking
(Each Document listed. Documents are listed in Document No./Sequence No. order) Doc No./Seq No.: 1/0 
File Date: 09/17/2008Close Date:03/06/2009Decision: 
Party Type: PlaintiffParty No.:1 
Document Name: Complaint to Foreclose the Right of Redemption 
 with supporting documents marked as Exhibits A, B, C, and D attached
Filed by Attorney: John A Mattingly Jr 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 1/1 
File Date: 10/08/2008Close Date:03/06/2009Decision: 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:3 
Document Name: Answer to Complaint to Foreclose Right of Redemption 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 2/0 
File Date: 09/23/2008Close Date:03/06/2009Decision: 
Party Type: PlaintiffParty No.:1 
Document Name: Amended Complaint to Foreclose the Right of Redemption 
 with attached documents marked Exhibits A, B, C, and D
(amended to include the name of the person to serve for Defendant #1 and #5)
Filed by Attorney: John A Mattingly Jr 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 2/1 
File Date: 10/30/2008Close Date:03/06/2009Decision: 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:5 
Document Name: Answer the Plaintiff's Amended Complaint to Foreclose the Right of Redemption 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 2/2 
File Date: 11/03/2008Close Date:03/06/2009Decision: 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:3 
Document Name: Answer to Complaint to Foreclose Right of Redemption 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 3/0 
File Date: 09/23/2008Close Date:09/23/2008Decision: 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:1 
Document Name: Writ of Summons - Redemption Issued 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 4/0 
File Date: 09/23/2008Close Date:09/23/2008Decision: 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:2 
Document Name: Writ of Summons - Redemption Issued 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 5/0 
File Date: 09/23/2008Close Date:09/23/2008Decision: 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:3 
Document Name: Writ of Summons - Redemption Issued 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 6/0 
File Date: 09/23/2008Close Date:09/23/2008Decision: 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:4 
Document Name: Writ of Summons - Redemption Issued 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 7/0 
File Date: 09/23/2008Close Date:09/23/2008Decision: 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:5 
Document Name: Writ of Summons - Redemption Issued 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 8/0 
File Date: 09/23/2008Close Date:03/06/2009Decision: 
Document Name: Order of Publication 
 (copies to Attoney with copy attached to each Writ of Summons - Redemption for Attorney to attach to Complaint and Amended Complaint, etc for service) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 9/0 
File Date: 09/23/2008Close Date:03/06/2009Decision: 
Document Name: Order of Posting 
 (copies to Attorney with a copy attached to each Writ of Summons-Redemption for Attorney to attach to Complaint and Amended Complaint, etc for service) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 10/0 
File Date: 10/30/2008Close Date:10/30/2008Decision: 
Document Name: Attorney Appearance Filed $10.00 Appearanc Fee Rcpt #52107 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 11/0 
File Date: 02/12/2009Close Date:03/06/2009Decision:Granted 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:5 
Document Name: Motion to Dismiss 
 Filed by Attorney: Jacquelyn V Meiser Esq 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 12/0 
File Date: 03/06/2009Close Date:03/06/2009Decision:Granted 
Document Name: Order Dismissing Case 
 ORDERED, that the above matter be DISMISSED Without Prejudice
(copy to parties of record) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 13/0 
File Date: 03/16/2009Close Date:03/16/2009Decision: 
Document Name: Returned from Post Office 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 14/0 
File Date: 04/13/2009Close Date:04/13/2009Decision: 
Party Type: PlaintiffParty No.:1 
Document Name: Attorney Appearance Terminated 
 John A Mattingly 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 15/0 
File Date: 04/13/2009Close Date:04/13/2009Decision: 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:3 
Document Name: Attorney Appearance Terminated 
 Christy H Chesser 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doc No./Seq No.: 16/0 
File Date: 04/13/2009Close Date:04/13/2009Decision: 
Party Type: DefendantParty No.:5 
Document Name: Attorney Appearance Terminated 
 Jacquelyn V Meiser


----------



## Jigglepuff

Clem_Shady said:


> Meet the cops involved in the Newspaper Caper:
> 
> Court Decision



I'm either writing in Pete or Deez Nutz the IIIrd for state attorney.


----------



## County_Boy

Clem_Shady said:


> Meet the cops involved in the Newspaper Caper:
> 
> Court Decision



*Clem Shady Please click on Link Below*

index


----------



## Pete

Jigglepuff said:


> I'm either writing in Pete or Deez Nutz the IIIrd for state attorney.



Thank you for your vote


----------



## The-TRUTH




----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


>



"DISMISSED Without Prejudice"

What is the address of the property you are referring to?


----------



## The-TRUTH

Ken oops I meant Clem_Shady I'm surprised this did'nt make your(oops did it again) the St. Mary's Today!


----------



## tigerbug

*The Whole Truth*

You don't get the point!  No one cares.


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> Ken oops I meant Clem_Shady I'm surprised this did'nt make your(oops did it again) the St. Mary's Today!



Scared to answer the question?


----------



## The-TRUTH

You can Read the link. The property was owned by BAY DISTRICT VOLUNTEER FIRE DEPARTMENT!!  period


----------



## seeamovie

I have a thought on this.  Before you accuse me of being an FOP supporter, I am not.  In fairness, I gave money last year to the Sheriff's Youth Ranch, but when the Maryland Police called, I denied their request.

I read your video thing.  You asked the question what to do when Fritz found out the paper was going to print that headline the day of or before the election.  What came to mind for me is why would the newspaper print that the day of or before the newspaper, unless they were trying to use the newspaper to sway an election?  If that's the case, then that seems un-American.  I don't think that is what the founding founders meant by free press.  I think since the incident happend so long ago, the newspaper should have printed the headline when the candidate first ran for office so the issue could have been debated throughout the campaign.  It seems to me, the newspaper had more to hide than the candidate by holding the information like that.  The candidate was fighting back the fairest way he knew how.  Just my two cents.

Before you think to call me names, I am a staunch democrat.  I likely would have voted for this Mattingly fellow, but you have swayed me to the republican side.

Thank you mr very shady.


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> You can Read the link. The property was owned by BAY DISTRICT VOLUNTEER FIRE DEPARTMENT!!  period



Either give us the specific address of the property you refer to or shutup with your distortion.


----------



## Clem_Shady

seeamovie said:


> I have a thought on this.  Before you accuse me of being an FOP supporter, I am not.  In fairness, I gave money last year to the Sheriff's Youth Ranch, but when the Maryland Police called, I denied their request.
> 
> I read your video thing.  You asked the question what to do when Fritz found out the paper was going to print that headline the day of or before the election.  What came to mind for me is why would the newspaper print that the day of or before the newspaper, unless they were trying to use the newspaper to sway an election?  If that's the case, then that seems un-American.  I don't think that is what the founding founders meant by free press.  I think since the incident happend so long ago, the newspaper should have printed the headline when the candidate first ran for office so the issue could have been debated throughout the campaign.  It seems to me, the newspaper had more to hide than the candidate by holding the information like that.  The candidate was fighting back the fairest way he knew how.  Just my two cents.
> 
> Before you think to call me names, I am a staunch democrat.  I likely would have voted for this Mattingly fellow, but you have swayed me to the republican side.
> 
> Thank you mr very shady.



Um, so buying up the paper wasn't an attempt to "sway the election?"

If your past can't stand up to scrutiny up to and past election day, then you shouldn't be in office.


----------



## The-TRUTH

It Doesn't Matter a##H##e. Your as hard headed as you friend Themis. It belonged to a volunteer Fire Department for third time. And Mr Mattingly/Mr. Brown/GRaydon Sears ATTEMPTED to take through tax foreclosure. That is despicable!!!! Isure struck a nerve huh


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> It Doesn't Matter a##H##e. Your as hard headed as you friend Themis. It belonged to a volunteer Fire Department for third time. And Mr Mattingly/Mr. Brown/GRaydon Sears ATTEMPTED to take through tax foreclosure. That is despicable!!!! Isure struck a nerve huh



And still no address given...


----------



## nomoney

Pete said:


> Thank you for your vote


 

He hasn't decided for sure yet.  You have to beat out Deeze Nutz the IIIrd.  I heard Deeze Nutz can really hang in there.


----------



## Woodyspda

Clem_Shady said:


> Meet the cops involved in the Newspaper Caper:
> 
> Court Decision




Good on them... and good on you... you made a killing that day in sales.


----------



## seeamovie

Clem_Shady said:


> Um, so buying up the paper wasn't an attempt to "sway the election?"
> 
> If your past can't stand up to scrutiny up to and past election day, then you shouldn't be in office.



Well the point is sir, whoever the sleazy person who is writing the newspaper is, knew very well the candidate wouldn't have time to respond to the headline.  That's just not fair.  If it were such a big deal, why was the sleazy editor afraid to post it before that.  Evidently, the prosecutor has been elected after this guy tried this stunt, so there must not be a lot of merit to the original case.

As I said, you can read my other posts, I am a pretty staunch democrat.  You have convinced me to vote republican in the States Attorney's Race.  Mr. Fritz owes you at least one.


----------



## Clem_Shady

seeamovie said:


> Well the point is sir, whoever the sleazy person who is writing the newspaper is, knew very well the candidate wouldn't have time to respond to the headline.  *That's just not fair.*  If it were such a big deal, why was the sleazy editor afraid to post it before that.  Evidently, the prosecutor has been elected after this guy tried this stunt, so there must not be a lot of merit to the original case.
> 
> As I said, you can read my other posts, I am a pretty staunch democrat.  You have convinced me to vote republican in the States Attorney's Race.  Mr. Fritz owes you at least one.



Sorry, but your sense of "fair" isn't supported by case law. Had you read the case opinion you would have observed:

"Second, the category of speech that defendants suppressed "occupies the core of the protection afforded by the First Amendment." McIntyre v. Ohio Elections Comm’n, 514 U.S. 334, 346 (1995). "Discussion of public issues" and "debate on the qualifications of candidates" for public office have always been "integral to the operation of
the system of government established by our Constitution." Buckley v. Valeo, 424 U.S. 1, 14 (1976) (per curiam). And "it is by no means easy to see what statements about a candidate might be altogether
without relevance to his fitness for the office he seeks." *Monitor Patriot Co. v. Roy, 401 U.S. 265, 275 (1971) (overturning state libel judgment against newspaper for criticism of a political candidate three days before the primary). The First Amendment therefore "affords
the broadest protection to such political expression in order ‘to assure [the] unfettered interchange of ideas,’" since "n a republic where the people are sovereign, the ability of the citizenry to make informed choices among candidates for office is essential."*_ Buckley, 424 U.S. at 14-15 (citations omitted). It is for that reason that the First Amendment "has its fullest and most urgent application precisely to the conduct of campaigns for political office." Monitor Patriot Co., 401 U.S. at 272. *In suppressing criticism of their official conduct and fitness for office on the very day that voters were heading to the polls, defendants did more than compromise some attenuated or penumbral First Amendment right; they struck at its heart."*_


----------



## seeamovie

Clem_Shady said:


> Sorry, but your sense of "fair" isn't supported by case law. Had you read the case opinion you would have observed:
> 
> "Second, the category of speech that defendants suppressed "occupies the core of the protection afforded by the First Amendment." McIntyre v. Ohio Elections Comm’n, 514 U.S. 334, 346 (1995). "Discussion of public issues" and "debate on the qualifications of candidates" for public office have always been "integral to the operation of
> the system of government established by our Constitution." Buckley v. Valeo, 424 U.S. 1, 14 (1976) (per curiam). And "it is by no means easy to see what statements about a candidate might be altogether
> without relevance to his fitness for the office he seeks." *Monitor Patriot Co. v. Roy, 401 U.S. 265, 275 (1971) (overturning state libel judgment against newspaper for criticism of a political candidate three days before the primary). The First Amendment therefore "affords
> the broadest protection to such political expression in order ‘to assure [the] unfettered interchange of ideas,’" since "n a republic where the people are sovereign, the ability of the citizenry to make informed choices among candidates for office is essential."*_ Buckley, 424 U.S. at 14-15 (citations omitted). It is for that reason that the First Amendment "has its fullest and most urgent application precisely to the conduct of campaigns for political office." Monitor Patriot Co., 401 U.S. at 272. *In suppressing criticism of their official conduct and fitness for office on the very day that voters were heading to the polls, defendants did more than compromise some attenuated or penumbral First Amendment right; they struck at its heart."*_


_

You seem to know an awful lot about this.  Might you be related to the sleezy newspaper publisher?  From what I have been reading here, he doesn't seem to be a law abiding citizen himself in that he doesn't pay his employees or bills._


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Sorry, but your sense of "fair" isn't supported by case law. Had you read the case opinion you would have observed:
> 
> "Second, the category of speech that defendants suppressed "occupies the core of the protection afforded by the First Amendment." McIntyre v. Ohio Elections Comm’n, 514 U.S. 334, 346 (1995). "Discussion of public issues" and "debate on the qualifications of candidates" for public office have always been "integral to the operation of
> the system of government established by our Constitution." Buckley v. Valeo, 424 U.S. 1, 14 (1976) (per curiam). And "it is by no means easy to see what statements about a candidate might be altogether
> without relevance to his fitness for the office he seeks." *Monitor Patriot Co. v. Roy, 401 U.S. 265, 275 (1971) (overturning state libel judgment against newspaper for criticism of a political candidate three days before the primary). The First Amendment therefore "affords
> the broadest protection to such political expression in order ‘to assure [the] unfettered interchange of ideas,’" since "n a republic where the people are sovereign, the ability of the citizenry to make informed choices among candidates for office is essential."*_ Buckley, 424 U.S. at 14-15 (citations omitted). It is for that reason that the First Amendment "has its fullest and most urgent application precisely to the conduct of campaigns for political office." Monitor Patriot Co., 401 U.S. at 272. *In suppressing criticism of their official conduct and fitness for office on the very day that voters were heading to the polls, defendants did more than compromise some attenuated or penumbral First Amendment right; they struck at its heart."*_


_
ST. MARY'S TODAY Online Edition

Look for Game Changer, original Headline said SHOCKER, must have decided that it really isn't shocking news.

Hey Clem you should tell all of your fans that if they want to buy next  weeks edition of the St Mary's Today they better be waitng when it is delivered to the stores.I hear that old gang of yours is scraping up all the change they can find for  "Paper Caper II". You and I both know you're gong to be blamed for this._


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> ST. MARY'S TODAY Online Edition
> 
> Look for Game Changer, original Headline said SHOCKER, must have decided that it really isn't shocking news.
> 
> Hey Clem you should tell all of tour fans that is they want to buy next  weeks edition of the St Mary's Today they better be waitng when it is delivered to the stores.I hear that old gang of yours is scraping up all the change they can find for  "Paper Caper II". You and I both know you're gong to be blamed for this.



What is going on??? People of St. Mary's County - THEMIS is DANIEL BROWN, and CLEMSHADY is Douglas Brown Sr., Daniel's Father.  Why are so many people wasting energy on perspectives from psychopaths, it's scary that people let such darkness under their skin.  IGNORE THESE FOOLS!!!   GO AWAY DANIEL AND DOUGLAS, GET A JOB!!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> What is going on??? People of St. Mary's County - THEMIS is DANIEL BROWN, and CLEMSHADY is Douglas Brown Sr., Daniel's Father.  Why are so many people wasting energy on perspectives from psychopaths, it's scary that people let such darkness under their skin.  IGNORE THESE FOOLS!!!   GO AWAY DANIEL AND DOUGLAS, GET A JOB!!!!



I'd like to think that you've gotten your delusional rant over with for the day and taken your meds, but sadly I'm afraid you'll be back to distort the facts all day long.

Still waiting on the fire dept property address you refuse to give up?

What's wrong, are you afraid? Some old bird kick the bucket and donate a property to the fire dept that had back taxes on it that weren't paid? Is that why you're scared to give us the address?


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> I'd like to think that you've gotten your delusional rant over with for the day and taken your meds, but sadly I'm afraid you'll be back to distort the facts all day long.
> 
> Still waiting on the fire dept property address you refuse to give up?
> 
> What's wrong, are you afraid? Some old bird kick the bucket and donate a property to the fire dept that had back taxes on it that weren't paid? Is that why you're scared to give us the address?



You never stop, or do you know how? Currently awaiting trials and still trying to take people's property, even our local Leonardtown Fire Department's property and you want to become State's Attorney? Bahabaha!


----------



## The-TRUTH

Clem_Shady said:


> I'd like to think that you've gotten your delusional rant over with for the day and taken your meds, but sadly I'm afraid you'll be back to distort the facts all day long.
> 
> Still waiting on the fire dept property address you refuse to give up?
> 
> What's wrong, are you afraid? Some old bird kick the bucket and donate a property to the fire dept that had back taxes on it that weren't paid? Is that why you're scared to give us the address?



First I think you addressed me not FOCUSFACT but then again I think you judgement is altered from stupidity and juggling avatars.

Does it really matter STUPID!!! here you go 46516 walnut court, Lexington park, md.

The only fact is this property is owned by Bay District volunteer Fire Department. These local vol. Fire Departments count on donations and fund raisers to run the dept. and to protect your dumba$$.  Fact: Graydon Sears LLC. (owned by John Mattingly/Daniel Brown) ATTEMPTED to foreclose on this property for there own profit. Hopefully someday both of them will need the assistance from the volunteers of this GREAT county we live in. Oh! By the way how will that work for Mr. Mattingly's campaign knowing he tried to take from the local Fireman, My guess not so well!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> First I think you addressed me not FOCUSFACT but then again I think you judgement is altered from stupidity and juggling avatars.
> 
> Does it really matter STUPID!!! here you go 46516 walnut court, Lexington park, md.
> 
> The only fact is this property is owned by Bay District volunteer Fire Department. These local vol. Fire Departments count on donations and fund raisers to run the dept. and to protect your dumba$$.  Fact: Graydon Sears LLC. (owned by John Mattingly/Daniel Brown) ATTEMPTED to foreclose on this property for there own profit. Hopefully someday both of them will need the assistance from the volunteers of this GREAT county we live in. Oh! By the way how will that work for Mr. Mattingly's campaign knowing he tried to take from the local Fireman, My guess not so well!!!



Wow, nothing in the tax record that says it's owned by the Fire Department?

46516 walnut court

Dig the hole deeper please?


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> First I think you addressed me not FOCUSFACT but then again I think you judgement is altered from stupidity and juggling avatars.
> 
> Does it really matter STUPID!!! here you go 46516 walnut court, Lexington park, md.
> 
> The only fact is this property is owned by Bay District volunteer Fire Department. These local vol. Fire Departments count on donations and fund raisers to run the dept. and to protect your dumba$$.  Fact: Graydon Sears LLC. (owned by John Mattingly/Daniel Brown) ATTEMPTED to foreclose on this property for there own profit. Hopefully someday both of them will need the assistance from the volunteers of this GREAT county we live in. Oh! By the way how will that work for Mr. Mattingly's campaign knowing he tried to take from the local Fireman, My guess not so well!!!



To make it easy for you; here's the lie you told:



The-TRUTH said:


> This case was pulled from the Judiciary case search. In this case Graydon sears LLC.(Owned by Mr.Mattingly/Mr.Brown) *Attempts to foreclose on a piece of property Owned by Bay District Volunteer Fire Department by Tax default. We all know (Most of Us) that the taxes for the Volunteer organizations are paid by the government not the organization.*


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> To make it easy for you; here's the lie you told:



CLEM SHADY - if you're going to continue within the threads, then please catch up; Daniel and John already submitted their paperwork for the Bay District Fire Dept and it was denied by the judge.  OLD NEWS!  Next will be your property, nevermind; John's mother already owns the house you live in.  Clem Shady - incase you weren't aware, the FORUMS won't pay you, you'll need to get up and get a real job; but then again you'll need a vehicle to do that.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> CLEM SHADY - if you're going to continue within the threads, then please catch up; Daniel and John already submitted their paperwork for the Bay District Fire Dept and it was denied by the judge.  OLD NEWS!  Next will be your property, nevermind; John's mother already owns the house you live in.  Clem Shady - incase you weren't aware, the FORUMS won't pay you, you'll need to get up and get a real job; but then again you'll need a vehicle to do that.



We like the facts in here. The house you and your MPD's pointed out is owned by "The Chairman of Emergency Services Committee." It's not a tax-exempt property and has nothing to do with County Government or anything else that would be afforded protection from paying the property taxes on it. The home is nothing but a private residence.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> We like the facts in here. The house you and your MPD's pointed out is owned by "The Chairman of Emergency Services Committee." It's not a tax-exempt property and has nothing to do with County Government or anything else that would be afforded protection from paying the property taxes on it. The home is nothing but a private residence.



CLEM SHADY - if you're going to continue within the threads, then please catch up; Daniel and John already submitted their paperwork for the Bay District Fire Dept and it was denied by the judge. OLD NEWS! Next will be your property, nevermind; John's mother already owns the house you live in. Clem Shady - incase you weren't aware, the FORUMS won't pay you, you'll need to get up and get a real job; but then again you'll need a vehicle to do that.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Clem_Shady said:


> To make it easy for you; here's the lie you told:



Maryland real property has not been updated obviously!  I posted the whole court document but just like always you quoted only what you wanted to see. The Court documents clearly state that the Fire Department owned the property and MR. Mattingly/Mr. Brown knew this for a fact!! So once again genius I provide this court info for your reading enjoyment. Call me because you are suffering from dyslexia and I will be glad to read it to you! This isn't your rag anymore oh thats right you sold out!!

Defendant/Respondent Information
(Each Defendant/Respondent is displayed below) Party Type: DefendantParty No.:5 
Business or Organization Name: Bay District Fire Department Inc 
Address: 45774 Fire Department Lane 
City: Lexington ParkState:MDZip Code:20653 
Address: 46516 Walnut Court 
City: Lexington ParkState:MDZip Code:20653 
Attorney(s) for the Defendant/Respondent 
Name: Meiser, Esq, Jacquelyn V 
Practice Name: 
Address: 23127 Three Notch Road 
Suite 204 
City: CaliforniaState:MDZip Code:20619


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> Maryland real property has not been updated obviously!  I posted the whole court document but just like always you quoted only what you wanted to see. The Court documents clearly state that the Fire Department owned the property and MR. Mattingly/Mr. Brown knew this for a fact!! So once again genius I provide this court info for your reading enjoyment. Call me because you are suffering from dyslexia and I will be glad to read it to you! This isn't your rag anymore oh thats right you sold out!!
> 
> Defendant/Respondent Information
> (Each Defendant/Respondent is displayed below) Party Type: DefendantParty No.:5
> Business or Organization Name: Bay District Fire Department Inc
> Address: 45774 Fire Department Lane
> City: Lexington ParkState:MDZip Code:20653
> Address: 46516 Walnut Court
> City: Lexington ParkState:MDZip Code:20653
> Attorney(s) for the Defendant/Respondent
> Name: Meiser, Esq, Jacquelyn V
> Practice Name:
> Address: 23127 Three Notch Road
> Suite 204
> City: CaliforniaState:MDZip Code:20619



So first it was the Case Search site is always wrong and now the property taxes are wrong...


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> So first it was the Case Search site is always wrong and now the property taxes are wrong...



CLEM SHADY - if you're going to continue within the threads, then please catch up; Daniel and John already submitted their paperwork for the Bay District Fire Dept and it was denied by the judge. OLD NEWS! Next will be your property, nevermind; John's mother already owns the house you live in. Clem Shady - incase you weren't aware, the FORUMS won't pay you, you'll need to get up and get a real job; but then again you'll need a vehicle to do that.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

The-TRUTH said:


> Maryland real property has not been updated obviously!  I posted the whole court document but just like always you quoted only what you wanted to see. The Court documents clearly state that the Fire Department owned the property and MR. Mattingly/Mr. Brown knew this for a fact!! So once again genius I provide this court info for your reading enjoyment. Call me because you are suffering from dyslexia and I will be glad to read it to you! This isn't your rag anymore oh thats right you sold out!!
> 
> Defendant/Respondent Information
> (Each Defendant/Respondent is displayed below) Party Type: DefendantParty No.:5
> Business or Organization Name: Bay District Fire Department Inc
> Address: 45774 Fire Department Lane
> City: Lexington ParkState:MDZip Code:20653
> Address: 46516 Walnut Court
> City: Lexington ParkState:MDZip Code:20653
> Attorney(s) for the Defendant/Respondent
> Name: Meiser, Esq, Jacquelyn V
> Practice Name:
> Address: 23127 Three Notch Road
> Suite 204
> City: CaliforniaState:MDZip Code:20619





The Truth - I understand your frustration but remember those who defend themselves do so for what they've done wrong.  Stay focused, don't engage with these thugs; you have nothing to defend and either do Daniel White and Richard Fritz; that's why you're not hearing from them.  You'll only hear from those who have something to DEFEND - Daniel Brown & John Mattingly!


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> CLEM SHADY - if you're going to continue within the threads, then please catch up; Daniel and John already submitted their paperwork for the Bay District Fire Dept and it was denied by the judge. OLD NEWS! Next will be your property, nevermind; John's mother already owns the house you live in. Clem Shady - incase you weren't aware, the FORUMS won't pay you, you'll need to get up and get a real job; but then again you'll need a vehicle to do that.


Let me help clarify this as i was curious about this event and made a call to find out THE- TRUTH.
 What Focusfacts is saying is actually accurate for once.Mattingl/Brown bought the property which is in a residential neighborhood  off of the tax lien record. They then filed their suit. After the suit was filed the county treasurer approached them and told them that the property did belong to the Bay Distrct Vol Fire Dept, that the property had been left to the VFD in the original owners will. She said that the property showing up for tax sale was amistake by her Dept, because the VFD was not subject to real estate tax. She then told them that in exchange for them letting the suit be dismissed with out them taking any further action, that the county tresurers office would refund them the  money they had spent to claim the erronious tax claim filing. They agreed and everyone parted satisfied with the end result..
Mistake by the treasurers office.
Amiable resolvement of the mistake
Everybody happy.
 Now you two can kiss and make up.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Nope Only you are WRONG!!!!!!


----------



## The-TRUTH

Themis said:


> Let me help clarify this as i was curious about this event and made a call to find out THE- TRUTH.
> What Focusfacts is saying is actually accurate for once.Mattingl/Brown bought the property which is in a residential neighborhood  off of the tax lien record. They then filed their suit. After the suit was filed the county treasurer approached them and told them that the property did belong to the Bay Distrct Vol Fire Dept, that the property had been left to the VFD in the original owners will. She said that the property showing up for tax sale was amistake by her Dept, because the VFD was not subject to real estate tax. She then told them that in exchange for them letting the suit be dismissed with out them taking any further action, that the county tresurers office would refund them the  money they had spent to claim the erronious tax claim filing. They agreed and everyone parted satisfied with the end result..
> Mistake by the treasurers office.
> Amiable resolvement of the mistake
> Everybody happy.
> Now you two can kiss and make up.



That is about as far from the truth as it gets!


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


> Nope Only you are WRONG!!!!!!


I'll ask you the same type of question I asked Focusfacts on the other thread.
If a piece of property in a residential neighborhood was ownd by a VFD that is non taxable, and it ends up on a tax sale record who's mistake would it be. If you are imlying that the VFD purchased the property instead of the way I said it was obtained by them please tell us when they purchased it and for how much money. Was there a mortgage on the property? Why would a VFD buy a property in a residential neighborhood that they couldn't use for any commercial purpose?(zoning Laws)
Expalin how this non taxable property ended up on a tax sale list if it wasn't a mistake by someone? Who but the treasurer's office handles such matters? If someone buys the land off of the erroneous record, and finds out later that had been placed on the iist by mistake, why wouldn't the treasurer's office refund their money?
Tell everyone how I'm Wrong.(a response of"your stupid" won't do it).
Please remember that I am talking about the County Treasurer not Richard Fritz, She wouldn't stick it in her pocket, and say too bad, or what money? Fritz might. 
I would really like you to explaint everyone the flaws in my logic.:shrug:


----------



## Jigglepuff

Themis said:


> I'll ask you the same type of question I asked Focusfacts on the other thread.
> If a piece of property in a residential neighborhood was ownd by a VFD that is non taxable, and it ends up on a tax sale record who's mistake would it be. If you are imlying that the VFD purchased the property instead of the way I said it was obtained by them please tell us when they purchased it and for how much money. Was there a mortgage on the property? Why would a VFD buy a property in a residential neighborhood that they couldn't use for any commercial purpose?(zoning Laws)
> Expalin how this non taxable property ended up on a tax sale list if it wasn't a mistake by someone? Who but the treasurer's office handles such matters? If someone buys the land off of the erroneous record, and finds out later that had been placed on the iist by mistake, why wouldn't the treasurer's office refund their money?
> Tell everyone how I'm Wrong.(a response of"your stupid" won't do it).
> Please remember that I am talking about the County Treasurer not Richard Fritz, She wouldn't stick it in her pocket, and say too bad, or what money? Fritz might.
> I would really like you to explaint everyone the flaws in my logic.:shrug:


----------



## Jigglepuff

The-TRUTH said:


> That is about as far from the truth as it gets!


----------



## JOKER

*Hey Themis !*

Hey Themis !

Just wanted to let you know
I took my family (wife, daughter, son and Dog)
to the Govermental Building and did the EARLY VOTING.
We all voted for Fritz except the dog.
They said that only Democrat Pets could cast a vote.


----------



## Themis

JOKER said:


> Hey Themis !
> 
> Just wanted to let you know
> I took my family (wife, daughter, son and Dog)
> to the Govermental Building and did the EARLY VOTING.
> We all voted for Fritz except the dog.
> They said that only Democrat Pets could cast a vote.


Hey Joker!


I think your dog really told you he wouldn't vote for Fritz because he's obviously smarter than you. LOL

I would expect nothing less from a man who doesn't care about the men running, but only cares about the letter by their name(R-D).
Were your family members as aware as you are about the merits of the man they voted for? Or did you just order them to vote for 'your' man?

*And eveybody seem to wonder why our Government has gotten so out of control. Could it be that the saying  " we have met the enemy, and he is us"* appies.
I bet you're so proud of yourself that you are going to have "*FRITZIDIOT*"
tatooed to your forehead. I'm sure its got plenty of room for one.
 Nice chatting with you.


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the truth*

Don't give clem your 20 he will go bankrupt again - right clem? How many is it now ? Do you think you can be trusted with 20? And themes - Daniel , johns partner said he conspired with john boy - its not fair that the village idiot to go to the pen - and we all know what happens to young boys in the pen - while the blood sucking co crook lawyer walks. But everyone knows john boy was the brains behind this criminal enterprise - all brought to a halt. Ny the brilliant young prosecutor Danny white. The people of st Marys owe him a vote of thanks


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> Don't give clem your 20 he will go bankrupt again - right clem? How many is it now ? Do you think you can be trusted with 20? And themes - Daniel , johns partner said he conspired with john boy - its not fair that the village idiot to go to the pen - and we all know what happens to young boys in the pen - while the blood sucking co crook lawyer walks. But everyone knows john boy was the brains behind this criminal enterprise - all brought to a halt. Ny the brilliant young prosecutor Danny white. The people of st Marys owe him a vote of thanks



I'm sorry you didn't understand what I was saying to Clem, although I think he, and everyone else did. Pay attention, I am going to type this very slowly so you will be able to understand.
 I am going to give FocusFace the 20's at the Carnal Knowledge Ball, because the only people who might value them(20's) are the relatives of the person who produced them. They like them so much they keep them
(20's)in their desk's at the County Commissioners Office. Funny about that Money. Get it?
You're lying when you say tha Brown said he Conspired with Mattingly.
Brown took an Alford plea to conspiracy because of the  false statement given by Clarke. All along White wanted Brown to lie and  say that Mattingly was part of a conspiracy like Terry  Clarke did to save his own A--. Does that make Brown the "village idiot", or a man with enough principles not to lie about someone else in order to escape the grief that he is now unjustly facing? You would have made the same decision that Clarke did. What's worse, being called the "village idiot", or having to live with the fact that everyone knows  you lied about someone else to save yourself?
Unlike the Prosecutor's from St. Mary's when faced with the same situation, the Special Prosecutor from P.G. who brought her own team of aides, and investigators here with her, and who could not find any evidence that Mattingly had done anything wrong, had no choice but to drop the charges against him. The only evidence that was available to her was what "Brilliant"Danny White manufactured in his basement.

Their might be one other person in St. Mary's besides you that thinks Danny White is a nice guy, but I doubt it.

I know that FocusFace's insane rants against Brown are because of her "Fatal Attraction Complex" with him.
You on the other hand write like someone who's Brain is on drugs.
Could you be one of FocusFace's substance abusing sibling's?


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> Don't give clem your 20 he will go bankrupt again - right clem? How many is it now ? Do you think you can be trusted with 20? And themes - Daniel , johns partner said he conspired with john boy - its not fair that the village idiot to go to the pen - and we all know what happens to young boys in the pen - while the blood sucking co crook lawyer walks. But everyone knows john boy was the brains behind this criminal enterprise - all brought to a halt. Ny the brilliant young prosecutor Danny white. The people of st Marys owe him a vote of thanks



Well, this is a thread about morally bankrupt cops.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> Well, this is a thread about morally bankrupt cops.




Nop, this is a thread about how much hate, jealousy and animosity John Mattingly, Daniel Brown and Douglas H. Brown, Sr. have for the law abiding citizens who have money, assests, and integrity by abiding by the law and they had to gain theirs by violating and stealing from citizens, violating the law and now their not getting away with it and frankly, their pissed about it.  Murders are also mad when they go to prison and only about 5% admit guilt.  
If I were Mr. White, Fritz, Kenney Dement, Mr. McKay and all the other politicians themis and clemshady have scrutinized,, I would be worried for your safety when these thugs get out of jail.


----------



## Baja28

Clem_Shady said:


> yes I have annoyed everyone here with my drivel.


I'm voting for Fritz just to piss you off.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Nop, this is a thread about how much hate, jealousy and animosity John Mattingly, Daniel Brown and Douglas H. Brown, Sr. have for the law abiding citizens who have money, assests, and integrity by abiding by the law and they had to gain theirs by violating and stealing from citizens, violating the law and now their not getting away with it and frankly, their pissed about it.  Murders are also mad when they go to prison and only about 5% admit guilt.
> If I were Mr. White, Fritz, Kenney Dement, Mr. McKay and all the other politicians themis and clemshady have scrutinized,, I would be worried for your safety when these thugs get out of jail.



You're babbling incoherently. Who should worry about their safety? And which thugs are saying are in jail?


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> You're babbling incoherently. Who should worry about their safety? And which thugs are saying are in jail?



I think you turned her Blue Eyes *BROWN!*


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> I think you turned her Blue Eyes *BROWN!*



I have a plane to catch so I'm signing off and leaving the forum with this final note: 

If I were Mr. White, Fritz, Kenney Dement, Mr. McKay and all the other politicians themis and clemshady have scrutinized,, I would be worried for your safety when these thugs get out of jail.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> I have a bridge to jump off of so I'm signing off and leaving the forum with this final note:
> 
> If I were themis and clemshady,, I would be worried about catching something from chicks like me.



Nice knowing ya...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Nice knowing ya...


Where's all the underwear bombers when you really need them?


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the truth*

Are you kidding? This ass mattingly tried to buy the firehouse out from under them; and he wants to be states attorney? No one in st. Marys county would be safe! This was an act of moral depravity. No one in this county would be safe if he were elected. How can anyone defend such an ass? Fritz has my vote!


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> Are you kidding? This ass mattingly tried to buy the firehouse out from under them; and he wants to be states attorney? No one in st. Marys county would be safe! This was an act of moral depravity. No one in this county would be safe if he were elected. How can anyone defend such an ass? Fritz has my vote!



You have to be 18 to vote. Try again next election in  4 years.


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> Are you kidding? This ass mattingly tried to buy the firehouse out from under them; and he wants to be states attorney? No one in st. Marys county would be safe! This was an act of moral depravity. No one in this county would be safe if he were elected. How can anyone defend such an ass? Fritz has my vote!



You know, when you're going to be a good liar, you have to remember the previous lies you told. So first after prying it out of you and your multiple ID's, we got you to confess the case involved a private residence that involved an error at the Treasurer's office, but now you're back claiming it was the firehouse itself.



The-TRUTH said:


> Does it really matter STUPID!!! here you go 46516 walnut court, Lexington park, md.
> 
> The only fact is this property is owned by Bay District volunteer Fire Department.



So how was Mattingly going to steal a commercial government property in a tax sale that's exempt from paying taxes?

The Fire Department Tax Record


----------



## Annoying_Boy

tigerbug said:


> Are you kidding? This ass mattingly tried to buy the firehouse out from under them; and he wants to be states attorney? No one in st. Marys county would be safe! This was an act of moral depravity. No one in this county would be safe if he were elected. How can anyone defend such an ass? Fritz has my vote!



Sounds to me like your dealer got busted and you're suffering from crack withdrawal symptoms.

Word on the street is you don't want to be caught dealing when Fritz is worried about getting re-elected.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


> Sounds to me like your dealer got busted and you're suffering from crack withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Word on the street is you don't want to be caught dealing when Fritz is worried about getting re-elected.



You noticed the rash of new cases, huh?


----------



## The-TRUTH

Clem_Shady said:


> You know, when you're going to be a good liar, you have to remember the previous lies you told. So first after prying it out of you and your multiple ID's, we got you to confess the case involved a private residence that involved an error at the Treasurer's office, but now you're back claiming it was the firehouse itself.
> 
> 
> 
> So how was Mattingly going to steal a commercial government property in a tax sale that's exempt from paying taxes?
> 
> The Fire Department Tax Record



Let me type slowly so you can absorb the Truth!! Just like always you are a hypocrit. You and your partners in crime only attack the forum patrons that choose to buck your convoluted view about Mr Mattingly/Mr. brown al the while claiming the same. For the last time I never stated it was actually the Fire house Mr. Mattingly/Mr.Brown attempted to foreclose. I clearly stated that it was a property owned by the Bay District Fire Department. This property was willed to the Fire department by one of the public patrons who the fire department had played a important role in his life. As a volunteer within this county I understand the importance of donations, sales, fund raisers etc. needed to run these departments. this property would be sold to support the Fire department or simpley used for training then sold. It was very clear that this property was owned by The emergency services(Fire Department) Any way you look at this the public will have the samer opinion I have about this subject!  SO here you go Clem-Themis twist this any way you can!, but it will all be LIESSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

One of the Newspaper Caper cops wrecks cruiser.

Officer Transported from Great Mills Collision - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


----------



## The-TRUTH

Clem_Shady said:


> One of the Newspaper Caper cops wrecks cruiser.
> 
> Officer Transported from Great Mills Collision - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


Your Point is What?  The story clearly states it was the explorer that failed to yield. I hope one day you need help from one of our highly profesional police officers or our wonderful volunteer rescue workers in the near future because you dont deserve it, but thats the difference between them and you! They will still help regardless of who you are!! Again I'm sure you will twist this into something its not. Douchebag!!!



Crews arrived on the scene to discover two vehicles involved including a St. Mary's County Sheriff's Deputy and a Ford Explorer. Investigation revealed the deputy was travelling east on Pegg Road when the driver of the Ford failed to yield the right of way and struck the deputy


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> Your Point is What?



That one of the rogue cops in the Newspaper Caper job that cost the County $435,000.00 for his actions is still on the police force protecting newspaper boxes everywhere.


----------



## JusticeMatters

Mr. Rossignol, get over it.  You sure made a mistake by attacking Senator Dyson.  Your Alliance is in great shape for the general election!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Woodyspda said:


> Good on them... and good on you... you made a killing that day in sales.



how much was the payout?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


> how much was the payout?



Well Woody?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Clem_Shady said:


> Scared to answer the question?


----------



## County_Boy

A Little Entertainment for Phlegm and Phenis


----------



## Clem_Shady




----------



## Clem_Shady

Wake up Petey, this is a panty raid.


----------



## Clem_Shady

HPV05: the virus you get from licking your cat.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

minuteman76 said:


>



panty raids are so kool


----------



## megahurts

Annoying_Boy said:


> panty raids are so kool



how much did this cost the county again?


----------



## Bobderful

This thread is irrelevant. I don't care what happened in 1998. I want to know what is happening with DWI's and Animal Cruelty in 2010. I want ANSWERS!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Bobderful said:


> This thread is irrelevant. I don't care what happened in 1998. I want to know what is happening with DWI's and Animal Cruelty in 2010. I want ANSWERS!



God kills a kitten every time a 15 year old is gang raped.

does that answer your ?


----------



## Bobderful

Nothing..I see nothing today that has been new since yesterday..Very disturbing..


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did.  You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> University of Maryland Journalism - Capital News Service


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> BSGal is right.  Rossignol has been doing business in St. Mary's for as long as I can remember.  And he has backers that finance him, so he doesn't really have to turn a profit.  Why does he have these powerful backers and what are they getting out of it?  I have no idea.  But he's not going away, I guarantee you, whether his businesses get boycotted or not.
> 
> That whole "paper caper" episode is a great example of how it works with him.  He can print "Fritz Rapes Girl" on the front page in huge letters the day before election day, with no details unless you actually read the article on the inside.  And that's not considered a violation of any type.  But for off-duty deputies to *purchase* the papers with private money (not county funds) was ruled to be a violation of his freedom of the press.
> 
> Think about that - someone *buying* his papers is a violation of his rights.  And the county had to pay him big buckaroonies for it.  Your tax dollars at
> work.
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> University of Maryland Journalism - Capital News Service



*bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> University of Maryland Journalism - Capital News Service
> 
> *Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*
> 
> Walter Dorsey fired Fritz for stealing drugs and money during night time raids with his long time companion Lyle Long. Walter was unable to bring charges against Fritz, because Tricky Dick had too many skeletons on Walter. Walter had just puchased 30 building permits just days prior to the new impact fee law when into effect. With the power of state's attorney comes the power to decide who faces justice, and who pay's a small fee and continues to deal drugs. Fritz is the king of the plea deal, and the king of inside drug trading. Look up the last 10 years of stats and you will find that Saint Mary's County leads the state in fixed court cases. That's how you win elections even though you are a rapist. Richard Fritz has gotten a lot of use from convicted drug felons in his persecution of John Mattingly. At what price to the Citizens of Saint Mary's?


----------



## hvp05

Since we should put so much stock in what Ken_Clem_Annoying_Turd says, let's consider some other things he said...


			
				20/20 transcript said:
			
		

> *CHRIS WALLACE (VO)*Do you think you’re objective. Do you think you’re even-handed?
> 
> *KEN ROSSIGNOL* Probably not.
> 
> ...
> 
> *CHRIS WALLACE (VO)* But timing wasn’t the only issue. Was that front-page headline an accurate description of the crime?
> Wouldn’t it have been more accurate to say he pled guilty to sex with an under-age girl? A lot more accurate then saying he pled guilty to rape.
> 
> *KEN ROSSIGNOL* Oh, that’s a good headline, I wish you were here at the time.
> 
> *CHRIS WALLACE* You make it sound like, well, it wouldn’t sell as many papers.
> 
> *KEN ROSSIGNOL* No, you said that. I didn’t say that.


----------



## Themis

hvp05 said:


> Since we should put so much stock in what Ken_Clem_Annoying_Turd says, let's consider some other things he said...





*Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*

Walter Dorsey fired Fritz for stealing drugs and money during night time raids with his long time companion Lyle Long. Walter was unable to bring charges against Fritz, because Tricky Dick had too many skeletons on Walter. Walter had just puchased 30 building permits just days prior to the new impact fee law when into effect. With the power of state's attorney comes the power to decide who faces justice, and who pay's a small fee and continues to deal drugs. Fritz is the king of the plea deal, and the king of inside drug trading. Look up the last 10 years of stats and you will find that Saint Mary's County leads the state in fixed court cases. That's how you win elections even though you are a rapist. Richard Fritz has gotten a lot of use from convicted drug felons in his persecution of John Mattingly. At what price to the Citizens of Saint Mary's?


----------



## hvp05

Themis said:


>


Really?  I hadn't heard that.  That is about as relevant as this...


.


----------



## JOKER




----------



## Annoying_Boy

John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Vote Fritz out today!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

The elections is over and I'm not looking to start another brawl in here, but I thought some of you might find this news article interesting:

State has paid $500K in police settlements since '06 • Government (www.HometownAnnapolis.com - The Capital)

Basically, what they are saying is that since 2006 the State Police for the entire state of Maryland have only paid out $500,000 for lawsuits.

When you contrast this with the fact that Saint Mary's County paid Ken Rossignol of the former Saint Mary's Today $425,000 for the single incident described in this thread, it should convey the extreme seriousness of this civil rights/free speech violation.


----------

